# This Cage ?



## Tommo (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys just a couple of questions on getting my first cage

i was planning on getting this ( for 2/3 rats ) Is it big enough ?

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51jwSnulAFL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Its like a ferret nation.

For The Two ' Big Bottom ' bits on each level could i use a fleece liner and for the small ledges could i leave them as they are ?

Also for the liners would 2 layers of fleece and a layer of towel be ok ? ( id sew the layers together ) And one last question , do rats like ' cozy ' stuff , i make cozies for the guinea pigs so i would have a few spare 

Thats all for now , thanks 

- Tommo.


----------



## ariananugnet (Oct 18, 2011)

That should be plenty big for 2-3 rats, but if you have the dimensions of it you could go to the rat calculators and type it in to see what it says.

You could use fleece liners for the big levels, as far as the smaller ledges i dont know.

2 layers of fleece and a towel is fine. 

Some rats like cozy things others do not, it will depend on the rats you have.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

A single Critter Nation/Ferret Nation is big enough for 3 or 4 rats, I think, and a double like that for 6-8 (probably 6 boys or 8 girls). Those are just estimates though. I'd like to second the idea of the cage calculator.

I have a DCN and I use fleece on all the levels. I just use a fleece blanket on most levels, but if you can sew all that together, it sounds great. I've heard of lots of people doing it, I just don't have a sewing machine. Cozies? I'm picturing rats in tea cozies, haha! But rats love love love nesting things (mine do, at least). Hammocks are great, but fleece scraps they can arrange for themselves are also fun. One of my rats, Buster, is an expert nest builder, and I love seeing what he comes up with when I give him different supplies.


----------



## cheshire (Oct 24, 2011)

How funny I was actually looking at that exact cage earlier, For some reason I dismissed it because I thought the ramps were too steep. Are the ramps ok?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

that's the liberta explorer... basically the uk's version of the critter/ferret nation. from what i know, it's not quite as sturdy and well made as the midwest cages, but not bad if you can get it cheap enough.

and no, those ramps shouldn't be too steep, but it's always a good idea to have hammocks and such to break up large vertical space and prevent injuries from falling. if you wanna see steep ramps, you should see the martins r-690's old ramps... yikes.


----------



## Tommo (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks guys , i wish i could get a critter nation in the UK 

I presume the liberta will last a good few years before ' giving up the go '

i was thinking of doing cage liners for the big levels and just a fleece with bulldog clips for the little levels.


----------



## Tommo (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Xtrail-animal-rondent-mammel-chinchilla-rat-degu-cage-/110742766492?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Small_Animals&hash=item19c8c8839c#ht_1285wt_1270

*A**lso found this cage if its any good *


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

never heard of that one, can't really say...

maybe you could look into the savic royal suite? it's like a critter nation with some improvements, like deep metal pans...


----------



## Tommo (Oct 26, 2011)

i think that cage may be a little out of my price range 

I think il stick with the liberta 

So ill make 4 cage liners for the big parts and bulldog clip fleece onto the small levels.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

What are the chances?! They were the exact three cages I was looking at last week!!
Both the liberta and the Xtrail can hold up to 10/11 rats so it's _plenty_​ big enough for 2 or 3!


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

O also, I don't know if this is breaking the rules and if it is I'm really sorry, but on preloved they had an actual CN- a single for £80.


----------

